

Boilerplate Legal - donniefitz2

Like many here, I sell a web based subscription service and hoped that someone could point me in the right direction.<p>I know that legal documents are no place to skimp, but where should a bootstrapper with a tight budget go to find a good boilerplate contract for a web based service?
======
run4yourlives
Try this: <https://www.legaldocs.com/index.htm>

But you're correct, you should really fork out for a lawyer.

